# Im liking this harvesting biz!!!



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 19, 2013)

Ya buddy they turned out nice and I only harvested less than half of her.  Need to let her other buds mature for a couple of more weeks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Dowg (Aug 20, 2013)

Now thats a beautiful looken bud....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes, very very nice looking :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2013)

That is just beautiful.  You have done a great job.

How have you determined that the other part of the plant needs to go another 2 weeks?  That seems like a really long time.  What color are the trichs?


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 20, 2013)

now thats some nice looking buds


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Aug 20, 2013)

THC I am letting them ripen up, maybe not two weeks the trichs are still clear on the bottom nugs.  When I harvested the top the orange hairs where all ready and the trichs were about 30% amber!


----------

